# IBS - Put Life on Hold as I Need the Loo!



## GreenLantern (Jan 17, 2004)

In late 2000 I was having severe stomach cramps and it really hurt to go to the loo. I didnï¿½t tell anyone as I thought it would get better but it didnï¿½t. I finally spoke to my wife about it and she thought it was just a UTI (Urinary Track Infection). She then suggested I drink lots of fluids especially cranberry juice. I tried that but it didnï¿½t seem to work. About 9pm, while at work right in the middle of my shiftI couldnï¿½t take it anymore so I made a dash to the ER. They asked me for a sample which ruled out a UTI. I thought, oh bugger, whatï¿½s wrong with me now! I called my wife and she broke down on the phone as we had a really close friend who had the same symptoms who was diagnosed with colon cancer. I insisted they give me something for the pain. Oh did that help! I then spent the next 4-5 days in the hospital where they poked and prodded me. They also had a terrible knack of waking me up all the bloody time. I felt like a pin cushion. I also had to go in for a colonoscopy. That was bloody awful. That absolutely disgusting drink about made me sick. It cleans you out all right. Finally, on the 6th day, they had to do laperscopic surgery and they found a fat nodule in my colon and that was the problem. As a result of all of that, I now have IBS. But it wasnï¿½t until a few months ago that I was diagnosed with it. I kept wondering why I was feeling the way I was. I just couldnï¿½t figure it out. I have radically changed my diet. I donï¿½t eat any fried foods, or fast food with the exception of Chipotle (food of the gods!). No junk food, soda, dairy and I try to stay away from sugar. I try to eat as health as I can. I only eat fish, chicken & turkey. I drink more water (with diluted juice, which is the only way I can tolerate it). I eat more veggies and fruit. I feel better but I have my days where I feel like there is an alien in my belly! I try to be absolutely careful of what I eat or drink. That is why I take Librax. I have been reading a lot and have really gained an understanding of what IBS is. I have also lost some weight and I think of that as about the only advantage to having IBS. I hope this helps. I have not perfected things but I do feel better.


----------

